# Librum Equitis 3



## Sheridan (May 10, 2006)

Many moons ago (before 3.5 even came out), EN Publishing accepted class submissions for Librum Equitis 3.  Volumes 1, 2, and 4 have been released but 3 never appeared.  Is this project still going to happen?  If not, are the authors free to use their material elsewhere at this point?
Thanks,
*Sheridan


----------



## Sheridan (May 24, 2006)

Ummm...hellllooo?  Anyone?
*Sheridan


----------



## ElectricDragon (May 27, 2006)

This is something I, too, have been wondering about. Sorry, I have no answer; but am also awaiting one.

Ciao
Dave


----------



## RangerWickett (May 27, 2006)

I've tried to get in touch with Hellhound, who would have the answers for this. All I can do is wait for him to reply.


----------



## Sheridan (Jul 16, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 2, 2006)

*Whistles in an empty chamber...*

The Auld Grump


----------



## Dextra (Aug 4, 2006)

Sheridan said:
			
		

> Many moons ago (before 3.5 even came out), EN Publishing accepted class submissions for Librum Equitis 3.  Volumes 1, 2, and 4 have been released but 3 never appeared.  Is this project still going to happen?  If not, are the authors free to use their material elsewhere at this point?
> Thanks,
> *Sheridan




You can use the material elsewhere, although I would like to request that we still have "dibs" on publishing it for when LE 3.5 comes out please.


----------



## Sheridan (Aug 5, 2006)

Dextra said:
			
		

> You can use the material elsewhere, although I would like to request that we still have "dibs" on publishing it for when LE 3.5 comes out please.




Sounds good to me.  The "other project" I wanted to incorporate it into is an EN Guild project, so it's staying "in the family". 
Is LE 3.5 still actively being worked on?
Thanks for the reply!
-Scott Moore
*Sheridan
Web Site: http://tinyurl.com/53odu


----------



## Dextra (Aug 17, 2006)

Unfortunately my plate is fairly full with the ENnies, and Hound is about to go full time as a marketing exec at a local school.  If someone wanted to spearhead the conversion over to 3.5 they would be welcome to it  (I even have the art done and paid for for three of the classes!).  Email me if interested.



			
				Sheridan said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.  The "other project" I wanted to incorporate it into is an EN Guild project, so it's staying "in the family".
> Is LE 3.5 still actively being worked on?
> Thanks for the reply!


----------

